# Excellent service



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

I find it is very rare when you get excellent service and when I do I like to give praise.

I had a little problem with my Oyster box on the MH, phoned them and expecting that I would have to send it back. But spoke to a lovely
lady called Margaret, loads of time on the phone talking me through the problems and between us we sorted it, at no cost!

Thank you Oyster and Margaret.

WASFITONCE


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I didn't know you could keep an oyster as a pet!! :lol: :lol: 

Getting me coat! :roll:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It was a retriever sat :lol: 

tony


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

It's getting sad now. :lol: :lol: and I like oysters. :lol: :lol:


----------

